# Two Kelly controllers were stolen



## spring (Jun 25, 2010)

Notice:

Two KBL09401B brushless motor controllers were stolen, SN: 11160617 and 11160619.
Kelly don't provide any warranty and after-sale service for those two KBL controllers.
Please don't purchase them from any source. 

Kelly Controls, LLC
Aug.2, 2012


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

That is a good manufacturer policy! If a serial numbered unit is reported stolen to the manufacturer then all support is pulled for those serial numbers (unless or until the rightful owner gets them back.) Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## dutchlincoln (May 6, 2012)

Good thing, but:
What if i purchase such a controller, and am no member here? Or don't know its stolen and pay a reasonable amount for it?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

dutchlincoln said:


> Good thing, but:
> What if i purchase such a controller, and am no member here? Or don't know its stolen and pay a reasonable amount for it?


That's the risk you take buying a used product... In fact, oftentimes the warranty is non-transferable, anyway - ie, only the original purchaser is covered - especially for electronic products.


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

All true, but I could buy them as new, we don’t know what condition they were. 
The manufacturer should have an online warranty registration, so you would know immediately, same as Nokia when they had problems with counterfeit batteries. I once had one I couldn’t tell it was fake, almost blow. The guy at Nokia show me the logo. There was one or two dots difference and that was all. Same here. I am not expecting to query warranty until I have a problem, which I may never have.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

dutchlincoln said:


> Good thing, but:
> What if i purchase such a controller, and am no member here? Or don't know its stolen and pay a reasonable amount for it?


That would still make you in possession of stolen property. In all likely hood if law enforcement becomes aware that you have stolen property they will come and take it from you to return it to the rightful owner. After all, one reason to report things stolen is the hope to get them back.


----------



## hmincr (Jan 20, 2012)

Might I ask exactly when they were stolen ??


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

EVfun said:


> That would still make you in possession of stolen property. In all likely hood if law enforcement becomes aware that you have stolen property they will come and take it from you to return it to the rightful owner. After all, one reason to report things stolen is the hope to get them back.


I am not a lawyer but in some states there are statutes that protect a bona fide purchaser for value from being prosecuted for having stolen property. Years ago in California my brother put a car on a consignment lot. The dealer sold it to an ususpecting buyer and even though my brother had the original pink slip the buyer also had one from the dealer. I think eventually the dealer went to jail and paid $1 per month restitution to my brother.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

My guess is they were shipped to a retailer, and they didn't pay kelly for them.


----------

